# Informacion acerca de los ICs 74LS160 y 74LS169.



## Csolrac (Jun 29, 2008)

hola, como estan, espero que bien..., espero que me puedan ayudar en un pequeño problema que tengo, necesito información acerca de los IC's 74LS160 y 74LS169, aparte de sus respectivos datasheet.., ya que necesito saber sus aplicaciones, funcionamiento y fabricacion...!

si me pueden ayudar se los agradeceria mucho, ya que e investigado y no consigo nada.!

gracias.!


----------



## krit (Jul 1, 2008)

En esta pagina puedes encontrar casi los que quieras. 
Los de las serie 74 seguro que estan todos y de alguno puedes escoger fabricante.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/7/4/L/S/74LS160.shtml

Si no te sale te los puedo añadir. 

Un saludo


----------

